
Apple's New T2 Security Chip Blocks Linux from Booting - josteink
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Apple-T2-Blocks-Linux-UEFI&unflag
======
josteink
Already submitted, but IMO incorrectly flagged:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18383250](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18383250)

It seems to have been flagged on the assumption that this is easily solved by
setting some options in bootcamp. However all reports so far hint at this not
being the case.

So as far as I can tell, the story is that modern Macbooks cannot be used for
Linux, and that should definitely go on the front-page.

